# wife and x lover



## eyesopennow (Feb 23, 2010)

guess im in shock...
my wife just told me about
her rondevue with her x lover 13 years ago
were married now 17 years...
not sure how to deal with this info...
mad as hell at her, more at myself for trusting...
worst part... she wants to be with him agian
i told her it doesnt bother me... but who am i kidding
just feel like ive been used... never strayed before
but want to now...
i think i knew at some level that it happened..
just didnt want to admit it or confront her..
i found out by teasing her about a 3some
she said only if she could pic the 3rd
then it progressed to who and why...
now ive opend pandoras box..
i think she is still in love with this guy
confused and in shock.......


----------



## eaustin87 (May 6, 2009)

wow im so sorry to hear that. trust you may feel getting even is the thing to do but don't two wrongs never make a right and it will make things worse. talk it out find out what she wants and remember if you love something...let it go, if it comes back then it was always yours, if it doesn't then thats fine 2 find someone who will appriciate you. (only if she says she doesn't want to be with you)


----------



## Monday25 (Jan 27, 2010)

take a breath...and think for a minute....just because she says she would have sex with him does NOT mean she is in love with or wants to be with him. Sex is not love! Obviously she played around years ago...she made her decision at that time to stay with you. 
....your playful discussions about Porno-land (thats what we call it) led to you taking something seriously. Before porno-land discussions take place, you have to each set boundaries and be honest about where you ARE willing to go, and where you are only willing to TALK about going.


----------



## eyesopennow (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the advice.....


----------

